
Reviewing Zeppelin and Jupyter Notebooks - micheda
https://www.stratosphere.dev/posts/2019/Mar/16/reviewing-zeppelin-and-jupyter-notebooks/
======
PyroLagus
There's also Iodide from Mozilla, which is pretty cool:
[https://alpha.iodide.io/](https://alpha.iodide.io/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/iodide-project/iodide](https://github.com/iodide-
project/iodide)

Post explaining what it is: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/03/iodide-an-
experimental-too...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2019/03/iodide-an-experimental-
tool-for-scientific-communicatiodide-for-scientific-communication-exploration-
on-the-web/)

It uses this markdown like file format: [https://iodide-
project.github.io/docs/jsmd/](https://iodide-project.github.io/docs/jsmd/)

------
ivan_ah
There is also another tool called `pynb` (by the same author) that can be used
to achieve human-readable format. The logic is a bit different there, since it
generates a .py script file with markdown cells appearing as Python comments.

example diff:
[https://github.com/minireference/noBSLAnotebooks/commit/9005...](https://github.com/minireference/noBSLAnotebooks/commit/9005d37d06d9bdaca53806214b70ca81ea0a2007)

script:
[https://github.com/minireference/noBSLAnotebooks/blob/master...](https://github.com/minireference/noBSLAnotebooks/blob/master/util/makepynb.sh)

pre-commit hook:
[https://github.com/minireference/noBSLAnotebooks/blob/master...](https://github.com/minireference/noBSLAnotebooks/blob/master/util/pre-
commit-hook.sh)

~~~
micheda
Hi Ivan, author here. Happy to read that pynb is useful! it can be used in a
similar way (I used it also this way until I required support also for
Zeppelin), however, it's limited to Jupyter and there's no Markdown support as
you already pointed out.

------
na85
Why wouldn't you just use org-mode and ob-ipython which lets you call out to
jupyter kernels and have the results appear in your org file?

At least then you're dealing with diffs of plain text instead of json.

------
taeric
Emacs org mode definitely got this right. Storing everything as json feels
like an ok choice, but there is a huge advantage to storing in the repo
exactly what you review.

------
amirathi
Converting notebooks to markdown is a fine idea (although you have to maintain
both versions).

I built ReviewNB ([https://www.reviewnb.com/](https://www.reviewnb.com/))
specifically to review Jupyter Notebooks on GitHub.

------
oomkiller
There's also jupytext:
[https://github.com/mwouts/jupytext](https://github.com/mwouts/jupytext)

------
fulafel
This works on Github: [https://www.reviewnb.com/](https://www.reviewnb.com/)

------
paulsutter
Github formats Jupyter notebooks but not Zepplin, which for me is pretty much
a slam dunk for jupyter.

~~~
curiousgal
Git + Jupyter notebooks is a disaster though.

